# Ubuntu and WINE



## Mike0409 (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anyone been able to successfully configure WINE and get any games to work in Linux? 

I've had some success and some failure with Ubuntu.  I have it configured and all DirectX setup and installed but whenever the screen start's it won't render the games.  I also have 3d Acceleration and the drivers properly installed...(I think??)  But I'm new to this and just trying to learn for fun.  I've heard of ATI having problems inside of linux and that Nvidia is easier to work with.  If this is the case I am able to swap cards, I have an extra card.

Also how is linux for running Movies and saved DVD's almost as a Media center, so i can stream to my Xbox 360 or PS3? Is there a separate app for it?

Using an older comp:

AMD 939 3400+
ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe
2Gb's memory
2x 160GB' HD Sata
DVD Rom
ATI 1900xtx


----------



## angelkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

As for Wine, I haven't been able to get any games working. Not that I've put much effort into doing so, I think I tried to get the Halo Trial working once, unsuccessfully. (It ran but the graphics were wayyy distorted) I wouldn't expect too much with getting games to work under Wine.

As for movies and DVDs, there is a Linux version of VLC and that plays most everything. As for the streaming, I'm pretty sure VLC can do that.


----------



## xfire (Feb 26, 2009)

ATI used to be bad for Linux. The best way to test it is to run dxdiag.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 26, 2009)

Guess I'll have to figure out how to run VLC and get it setup to stream to a media extender of some sort.

No luck from your end either?  Meh, guess I'll play with it more.  I'd have to guess it's got to be driver related on some level or just not able to render.  

Ran a Dxdiag it comes back fine no error's no problems.


----------



## xfire (Feb 26, 2009)

VLC is available in synaptic.
Is direct 3d test and all work?
Silly but did you open it wine?
Also are you following a guide.


----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

I downloaded Crossover once.  It played NFS Underground pretty well, except when you enabled AA it flipped the text upside down on the screen (though they probably fixed that by now).  People are getting COD4/Steam to work on Wine, you used to need a DirectX patch, apparently DX is in Wine now you just need to install it and make sure your settings aren't insane and it will run.  I would totally go with Crossover and try installing games on that, the only thing is you're 'supposed' (ahem) to pay for it.

PS it's called 'Wine' instead of 'WINE' now.


----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh and PunkBuster doesn't work so you need to play on non-PB servers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2009)

In most cases WINE will work with steam games, but TF2 for example only runs in DX8.1....   Do you know how the pyro's flames look?  BAD.  It works, just may not be perfect.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember trying it on Ubuntu version 7 a while ago. Most of the Steam games worked fine but WINE is still a bit buggy so i avoid it for now. Though you might want to research more on the forums of Ubuntu because there the people might know more about it.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks all. Yeah i've fiddled and looked around but to no avail really I think it's this card.  I'll have to try it with an Nvidia card and see if I get better results.  

Think there will be a difference come the new Ubuntu version?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Thanks all. Yeah i've fiddled and looked around but to no avail really I think it's this card.  I'll have to try it with an Nvidia card and see if I get better results.
> 
> Think there will be a difference come the new Ubuntu version?



Not sure.....i am using Fedore at the moment. I havent tried Ubuntu since version 7 and they have version 8 now. I might try it a little later on though. I like to fiddle around with things.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there any major difference or plus's to using Fedore any reason you switched, or just to fiddle?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Is there any major difference or plus's to using Fedore any reason you switched, or just to fiddle?



Well if you are new to Linux i would suggest you go with Ubuntu because its one of the easiest distros to learn on. Then when you get used to the environment you can try switching to another distro.


----------

